# Τρομοκράτες, αντάρτες, αντικαθεστωτικοί ή freedom fighters;



## LostVerse (Jul 5, 2012)

Πρόκειται για γενικό προβληματισμό ως προς το πώς θα έπρεπε να αποδίδεται η μια από τις δυο αντιμαχόμενες πλευρές σε μια σύρραξη. Μιλάμε τώρα για περιπτώσεις όπου τίποτα δεν είναι προφανές, η κατάσταση είναι ρευστή και στον αέρα, και δεν υπάρχει και κάποια επίσημη ας πούμε γραμμή απ' το υπουργείο Εξωτερικών όσον αφορά την στάση που τηρεί η χώρα απέναντι στην κατάσταση. Τα πρόσφατα παραδείγματα στη Λιβύη την Αίγυπτο και τώρα τη Συρία φαντάζομαι πρέπει να προβλημάτισαν αρκετούς από εμάς. Αλλά και παλαιότερα στην Τσετσενία, τη Σρι Λάνκα και αλλού.

Υπάρχει και η περίπτωση του Κουρδιστάν, όπου ναι μεν οι Κούρδοι μάχονται για να αποκτήσουν τη δικιά τους πατρίδα, αλλά το ΡΚΚ έχει αναγνωριστεί επισήμως ως τρομοκρατική οργάνωση (κι απ' τη χώρα μας). Άρα;


----------



## SBE (Jul 5, 2012)

Νομίζω το *αντικαθεστωτικοί* είναι γενικότερο και πιθανόν ακριβέστερο. 
Αν πεις τρομοκράτες αμέσως αμέσως παίρνεις θέση.

ΥΓ Για αναγνωρισμένες τρομοκρατικές οργανώσεις και πάλι θα έλεγα συγκράτηση μέχρι να καταδικαστεί κάποιος για τρομοκρατία.


----------



## Themis (Jul 5, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> Πρόκειται για γενικό προβληματισμό ως προς το πώς θα έπρεπε να αποδίδεται η μια από τις δυο αντιμαχόμενες πλευρές σε μια σύρραξη.


Δεν κατανοώ το πρόβλημα. Η απάντηση είναι νομίζω απλή: όπως ακριβώς τη χαρακτηρίζει το πρωτότυπό μας ή με το πλησιέστερο αντίστοιχο. Τι σχέση έχουν το υπουργείο Εξωτερικών και οι επίσημοι αμερικανικοί χαρακτηρισμοί για διάφορες οργανώσεις;


----------



## Zazula (Jul 5, 2012)

Κι όμως, Θέμη — αυτό ακριβώς είναι το θέμα της Μεταφραστικής Ηθικής:


----------



## Themis (Jul 5, 2012)

Το άκουσα και δεν πείσθηκα ούτε στο ελάχιστο - μάλλον το αντίθετο συνέβη. Τί σχέση έχει η μεταφραστική ηθική, όπως και να την εννοήσουμε, με την πολιτική και την προπαγάνδα; Άλλωστε ο ομιλητής, κλείνοντας την ομιλία του, το ομολόγησε: _"Αυτά ήθελα να σας πω για τον *πολιτικό ρόλο* της μετάφρασης"_. Όταν ξέρεις ποια είναι η σωστή μετάφραση αλλά αυτολογοκρίνεσαι για πολιτικούς λόγους (ή ακόμα παρακάμπτεις την πρόθεση του συγγραφέα για να εξυπηρετήσεις μια παρέμβαση σύμφωνη με τις δικές σου επιδιώξεις), η ηθική που εμπλέκεται δεν είναι η μεταφραστική: είναι η ατομική ηθική, είναι η πολιτική ηθική, είναι η κοινωνική ηθική, είναι η ηθική της επιβίωσης. Δεν θα ήθελα να επεκταθώ, αλλά νομίζω ότι δοκιμάζεται η αντοχή των λέξεων και των νοημάτων.


----------



## LostVerse (Jul 6, 2012)

Themis said:


> Δεν κατανοώ το πρόβλημα. Η απάντηση είναι νομίζω απλή: όπως ακριβώς τη χαρακτηρίζει το πρωτότυπό μας ή με το πλησιέστερο αντίστοιχο.



Είναι απλή λοιπόν; Τα ζητήματα κι οι παραμέτροι είναι υπερβολικά πολλά για να ισχυριστείς κάτι τέτοιο. Φαντάσου π.χ. την περίπτωση του Σουδάν, που πριν ένα χρόνο διαιρέθηκε σε δυο κράτη. Επισήμως η διεθνής κοινότητα δεν είχε καν θέση, όλοι περίμεναν να δουν πώς θα εξελιχθεί η κατάσταση. Μέχρι τότε, κι όσο κρατούσαν οι εμφύλιες διαμάχες, η κεντρική κυβέρνηση στα ανακοινωθέντα της χαρακτήριζε τις δυνάμεις του νότου ως τρομοκράτες και προδότες, οι δε δυνάμεις του νότου χαρακτήριζαν εαυτούς ως επαναστάτες και την κυβέρνηση ως τύραννους. Εσύ ως εξωτερικός ουδέτερος παρατηρητής τι θα έκανες; Ειδικά εφόσον δεν έχεις κάποιο λόγο να αναπαράγεις είτε τη μια είτε την άλλη προπαγάνδα; 

Οι σφαγές των Τούτσι στην Ρουάντα είναι επισήμως χαρακτηρισμένες από τον ΟΗΕ ως γενοκτονία. Μέχρι να γίνει επίσημα όμως αυτό, η κατάσταση ήταν στον αέρα. Θα έπαιρνες τότε μόνος σου πρωτοβουλία να χαρακτηρίσεις τις σφαγές ως γενοκτονία; Στο αντίστροφο σενάριο, θα έπαιρνες πρωτοβουλία να αγνοήσεις τον ΟΗΕ θεωρώντας τον π.χ. αναξιόπιστο οργανισμό; 



> Τι σχέση έχουν το υπουργείο Εξωτερικών...;



Όσον αφορά το υπουργείο Εξωτερικών, αν π.χ. το πρωτότυπό έχει αναφορά στην Turkish Republic of Northern Cyprus θα το αποδόσεις αυτολεξεί ή θα λάβεις υπόψιν την επίσημη πολιτική της χώρας; Αντίστροφα, αν το κείμενό σου αναφέρεται στη Κύπρο, θα το μετέφραζες _Ρωμαίικη_ _διοίκηση του ελληνοκυπριακού τομέα; _Έχει σχέση λοιπόν και μεγάλη μάλιστα.


> ...και οι επίσημοι αμερικανικοί χαρακτηρισμοί για διάφορες οργανώσεις


Εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν έκανα κάποια τέτοια συγκεκριμένη αναφορά ειδικά για τις ΗΠΑ. 



Themis said:


> Όταν ξέρεις ποια είναι η σωστή μετάφραση...



Όταν ξέρεις, είναι καλό σενάριο. Όταν δεν ξέρεις; Δηλαδή όταν η κατάσταση είναι ρευστή ακόμα; 



> αλλά αυτολογοκρίνεσαι για πολιτικούς λόγους (ή ακόμα παρακάμπτεις την πρόθεση του συγγραφέα για να εξυπηρετήσεις μια παρέμβαση σύμφωνη με τις δικές σου επιδιώξεις), η ηθική που εμπλέκεται δεν είναι η μεταφραστική: είναι η ατομική ηθική, είναι η πολιτική ηθική, είναι η κοινωνική ηθική, είναι η ηθική της επιβίωσης.



Δεκτή η προσέγγισή σου, απλά να σημειώσω ότι το θέμα δεν το έθεσα τόσο σε ηθικό επίπεδο, όσο σε πρακτικό. 



> Δεν θα ήθελα να επεκταθώ, αλλά νομίζω ότι δοκιμάζεται η αντοχή των λέξεων και των νοημάτων.



Εγώ πάλι νομίζω ότι το θέμα θα μας απασχολήσει αρκετά το επόμενο διάστημα (χρόνια), ειδικά όσους ασχολούμαστε με ειδησεογραφία.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 6, 2012)

Βιαστικά: κατά τη γνώμη μου, ο μεταφραστής και ο διερμηνέας πρέπει να μεταφέρουν ακριβώς αυτό που λέει ο ομιλητής του πρωτοτύπου [Α]. Αν ο ομιλητής μιλάει για γενοκτονία, ο αποδέκτης του κειμένου [Γ] πρέπει να διαβάσει *γενοκτονία*, όχι την πολιτική τοποθέτηση του μεταφραστή [Β]. Αλλιώς, πώς θα συνεννοηθεί ο Α με τον Γ όταν ο Β παρεμβαίνει με την δική του πολιτική τοποθέτηση; Αν ο Τούρκος συγγραφέας γράψει «Ο πόλεμος της απελευθέρωσης», δεν μπορεί ο Έλληνας μεταφραστής να γράψει «η μικρασιατική καταστροφή». Μπορεί να βάλει υποσημείωση, αν θέλει, για να εξηγήσει στον αποδέκτη του, όμως θα ήταν αφύσικο να βάλει έναν Τούρκο ήρωα βιβλίου να μιλάει για «καταστροφή».


----------



## LostVerse (Jul 6, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Μπορεί να βάλει υποσημείωση, αν θέλει, για να εξηγήσει στον αποδέκτη του, όμως δεν θα ήταν αφύσικο να βάλει έναν Τούρκο ήρωα βιβλίου να μιλάει για «καταστροφή».



Επίσης μια άλλη λύση είναι μια πολύ σύντομη εισαγωγή που θα προϊδεάζει τον αναγνώστη ως προς το τι θα διαβάσει π.χ. «οι τάδε χαρακτηρίζουν τους τάδε ως ταδοτέτοιους, αξιοσημείωτο δε ότι κάνουν λόγο για δείνα που χθες κι όλας οι τάδε το απέρριψαν ως τάδε» και που θα καταλήγει κάπως έτσι «διαβάστε παρακάτω το ακριβές ανακοινωθέν/δελτίο τύπου κτλ του/των...». 
Κάποιες φορές είναι μια χρυσή τομή.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 6, 2012)

Διαβάζω με πολύ μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον και ακόμη δεν έχω καταλάβει πού έγκειται η απορία. Όταν μεταφράζουμε (ειδικά ειδήσεις!), δεν υποτίθεται ότι μεταφράζουμε _αυτό που γράφει το κείμενο ανεξάρτητα από την άποψή μας_; Αν ο συγγραφέας γουστάρει να αποκαλεί, για παράδειγμα, την PLO τρομοκρατική οργάνωση, εμείς θα την μεταφράσουμε απελευθερωτικό κίνημα γιατί αυτή είναι η ιδεολογία μας;  Μα δεν μας καλούν να _τοποθετηθούμε_, να _μεταφράσουμε _μας ζητούν! Η ευθύνη του χαρακτηρισμού ανήκει σ' αυτόν που γράφει, όχι σ' αυτόν που μεταφράζει.
Μ' αυτή την έννοια, τι σημασία έχει το τι πιστεύει ο καθείς μας για τους Τούτσι, τους Χούτου, τους Ιρανούς, τους Ισραηλινούς, τους Βορειοκορεάτες, τους Αμερικανούς, τους Ρώσους, τη Μέρκελ ή τον Κθούλου (που λέει και μια ψυχή); Ή για το αν είναι εθνικοαπελευθερωτικό κίνημα, τρομοκρατική οργάνωση, γενοκτονία, επανάσταση, αντάρτικο, δικτατορία κλπ; Ή για τον Χριστό, τον Βούδα, τον Μωάμεθ, τη θρησκεία και δε συμμαζεύεται... Στη χειρότερη, μεταφράζουμε βρίζοντας τον -κατά τη γνώμη μας- ηλίθιο που γράφει αυτές τις ηλιθιότητες. Ως εκεί όμως. Κατ' εμέ, οποιαδήποτε παρέμβαση, είτε χτυπητή είτε ύπουλη και πονηρούτσικη, πέρα από _κακή μετάφραση _είναι αντιδεοντολογική και εντέλει αν-ήθικη. 
Στο κάτω κάτω, αν τόσο πολύ μας στραβοκάθεται ο επίμαχος όρος, και με την προϋπόθεση ότι το σηκώνει το κλίμα -και μόνο τότε- ας κοτσάρουμε ένα _σικ ρε! _(που λέει μια άλλη ψυχή ;) )

Δεν ξέρω, είμαι πολύ απόλυτη; 

Εδιτ: Εμ, βέβαια, μέχρι να γυρίσω το ρέλι στο σεντόνι, πρόλαβε η παλιο Παλάβρα! :twit:


----------



## Palavra (Jul 6, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Εδιτ: Εμ, βέβαια, μέχρι να γυρίσω το ρέλι στο σεντόνι, πρόλαβε η παλιο Παλάβρα! :twit:


Έλα, μη χλαις, πιάσε κόκκινο και θα σε αφήσω να μου φας τα πατατάκια την επόμενη φορά :)


----------



## bernardina (Jul 6, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Έλα, μη χλαις, πιάσε κόκκινο και θα σε αφήσω να μου φας τα πατατάκια την επόμενη φορά :)



Ποια* επόμενη* φορά; Γιατί; Υπήρξε *προηγούμενη;*
Πατατάκια δι' αντιπροσώπου, μμμμ 
Αααχ, θα έσκαγα αν δεν το έλεγα.
 
:twit::twit:


----------



## Zazula (Jul 6, 2012)

Πάντως ειλικρινά ώρες-ώρες αναρωτιέμαι μήπως ζω σ' ένα παράλληλο σύμπαν. Δηλαδή εσείς δεν έχει τύχει ποτέ να αντιπαραβάλετε ειδήσεις UK-EN με GR-EL και να δείτε τέτοιες "προσαρμογές". Ή, αν είχατε να μεταφράσετε ένα αμερικάνικο βιβλίο μπίζνες που είχε ένα κεφάλαιο αφιερωμένο σε μια εταιρία απ' τη ΠΓΔΜ και χρησιμοποιούσε αποκλειστικά τα Macedonia και Macedonian, σεις δεν θα κάνατε καμία προσαρμογή, ε;


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 6, 2012)

Μισό λεπτό, γιατί νομίζω ότι εδώ συζητάμε για χίλια δύο διαφορετικά ζητήματα.

Καταρχήν, ο μεταφραστής μεταφράζει, δεν περνάει από φίλτρο τους χαρακτηρισμούς του πρωτοτύπου έτσι ώστε αυτές να συμπίπτουν με τις πολιτικές πεποιθήσεις του μεταφραστή. Αν το πρωτότυπό μου χαρακτηρίζει "τρομοκράτες" κάποιους που εγώ θεωρώ αγωνιστές της ελευθερίας, είμαι υποχρεωμένος να μεταφράσω "τρομοκράτες". Δεν έχω ακούσει για καμία μεταφραστική ηθική βάσει της οποίας επιτρέπεται να διστρεβλώνουμε το νόημα του πρωτοτύπου.

Όσο για περιπτώσεις σαν αυτές που αναφέρει ο Ζαζ, οι οποίες είναι κάπως ακραίες (μνεία επίσημης ονομασίας που δεν αναγνωρίζει το κράτος για το οποίο μεταφράζεται το κείμενο), πράγματι μπορεί να γίνει η επέμβαση που προτείνεται, αν και κατά τη γνώμη μου κάτι τέτοιο θα ήταν καλύτερο να συνοδεύεται από υποσημείωση του μεταφραστή στην οποία θα διευκρινίζεται η αλλαγή και οι λόγοι που την επέβαλαν.

Κατά τα λοιπά, αν ο μεταφραστής έχει τόσο πρόβλημα με τους χαρακτηρισμούς του πρωτοτύπου, τότε μπορεί να δηλώσει την αντίθεσή του με ειδική υποσημείωση. Αν και πάλι...


----------



## bernardina (Jul 6, 2012)

Ε, ναι!


----------



## bernardina (Jul 6, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Πάντως ειλικρινά ώρες-ώρες αναρωτιέμαι μήπως ζω σ' ένα παράλληλο σύμπαν. Δηλαδή εσείς δεν έχει τύχει ποτέ να αντιπαραβάλετε ειδήσεις UK-EN με GR-EL και να δείτε τέτοιες "προσαρμογές". Ή, αν είχατε να μεταφράσετε ένα αμερικάνικο βιβλίο μπίζνες που είχε ένα κεφάλαιο αφιερωμένο σε μια εταιρία απ' τη ΠΓΔΜ και χρησιμοποιούσε αποκλειστικά τα Macedonia και Macedonian, σεις δεν θα κάνατε καμία προσαρμογή, ε;



Έχει τύχει να μεταφράσω βιβλίο με πολύ πιο αμφιλεγόμενο περιεχόμενο από τις μπίζνες, για ένα φλέγον ζήτημα που δίχαζε και διχάζει ακόμη τους συμπατριώτες μας (και όχι μόνο), επειδή αναφέρεται στη σύγχρονη ιστορία, και παρά τις όποιες διαφωνίες μου με το περιεχόμενο και τις θέσεις του συγγραφέα ούτε τόλμησα ούτε διανοήθηκα να τολμήσω την παραμικρή παρέμβαση. Λυπάμαι που δεν μπορώ να δώσω περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες στο φόρουμ, αλλά take my word for it.
Προφανώς, λοιπόν, δεν θα έγραφα ποτέ ΠγδΜ ή Σκόπια ή "Μακεδονία" την ΠγδΜ σε ένα βιβλίο που αναφέρεται ως Μακεδονία. Απλώς θα έβαζα υποσημείωση ότι αναφέρεται στην Πρώην Γιουγκοσλαβική Δημοκρατία της Μακεδονίας. Όπως δεν θα έγραφα Κατεχόμενα ή Ψευδοκράτος, έστω κι αν θα μ' έτρωγε το χέρι μου να το κάνω, αν το κείμενο έλεγε Τουρκοκυπριακή Δημοκρατία ή Τουρκική Δημοκρατία της Κύπρου. Άλλο το τι θα έγραφα σε ένα δικό μου κείμενο (σε ένα ποστ στη Λεξιλογία, για παράδειγμα).
Όταν μεταφράζω δεν κάνω (συνειδητά, τουλάχιστον) προπαγάνδα ή πολιτική όπως την αντιλαμβάνομαι. Μετάφραση κάνω. Και συχνά -συχνότατα- σε κείμενα που ΔΕΝ έχω επιλέξει.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 6, 2012)

Σε ένα βιβλίο ιστορίας ή πολιτικής _εννοείται_ πως πρέπει να αντικατοπτρίζονται μεταφραστικά οι επιλογές του συγγραφέα. Γι' αυτό επέλεξα _σκόπιμα _τη θεματολογία στο παράδειγμά μου να είναι "ακίνδυνη" και άσχετη από πολιτικές θέσεις.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 6, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Όπως δεν θα έγραφα Κατεχόμενα ή Ψευδοκράτος, έστω κι αν θα μ' έτρωγε το χέρι μου να το κάνω, αν το κείμενο έλεγε Τουρκοκυπριακή Δημοκρατία ή Τουρκική Δημοκρατία της Κύπρου.


Μα βέβαια! Φαντάζεσαι να μιλάει ξερωγώ ο Ερντογάν και να μιλάει για *ψευδοκράτος*; Θα ήταν σαν να βάζουμε στο στόμα του μια παραδοχή που δεν έχει κάνει.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 6, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Σε ένα βιβλίο ιστορίας ή πολιτικής _εννοείται_ πως πρέπει να αντικατοπτρίζονται μεταφραστικά οι επιλογές του συγγραφέα. Γι' αυτό επέλεξα _σκόπιμα _τη θεματολογία στο ποαράδειγμά μου να είναι "ακίνδυνη" και άσχετη από πολιτικές θέσεις.




Ζαζού, δεν υπάρχει ακίνδυνη θεματολογία. Γιατί θεωρείς πιο δεοντολογικό ή θεμιτό, σε ένα οικονομικό βιβλίο, να μεταφράσεις το Macedonia σε "Μακεδονία" ή ΠγδΜ ή Σκόπια αν δεν το έχει κάνει ο συγγραφέας; Το ξαναλέω: το περισσότερο που δικαιούσαι είναι μια υποσημείωση ή κάτι τέτοιο. Αν κάνεις κάτι άλλο, παραποιείς το κείμενο και θα είχε κάθε δίκιο ο συγγραφέας να σε εγκαλέσει γι' αυτό.

Παλ, δεν εννοώ μόνο ένα κείμενο που θα είχε γράψει ο Ερντογάν ή ο Ντενκτάς. Εκεί τα πράγματα είναι λίγο πολύ ξεκάθαρα. Όπως και σε ένα ιστορικό βιβλίο, που θα πέσει μετά στα χέρια του συγγραφέα και θα το ξεφυλλίσει για να δει τι όψη έχει η ελληνική του μετάφραση. Εννοώ, για παράδειγμα, ένα άρθρο μιας αγγλόφωνης εφημερίδας. Εκεί θα ήταν εύκολο να παρεισφρήσει υπούλως και πουστίκως ένα "δικό σου" "Ψευδοκράτος" (αφού μάλλον δεν θα το έβλεπε ποτέ ο συντάκτης) κι εκεί ακριβώς χρειάζεται η επαγγελματική αυτοπειθαρχία για να μην μπεις στον πειρασμό.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 6, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω πού τα βρίσκεται αυτά που λέτε ότι θα σε εγκαλέσει ο συγγραφέας κλπ! Έχω υπογράψει (με την ιδιότητα του εκδότη) δεκάδες συμβόλαια για μετάφραση ξένων βιβλίων, και πάντα στα συμβόλαια αυτά προβλέπεται πως έχει το δικαίωμα ο τοπικός εκδότης να κάνει ό,τι προσαρμογές κριθούν σκόπιμες ώστε το βιβλίο να προσαρμοστεί στην τοπική κουλτούρα & ανάγκες. Ενίοτε μπαίνει και κάποιο όριο (συνήθως 10%) για υλικό που μπορεί να παραλειφθεί (ενν. εντελώς!). Η θεματολογία πάντα μπίζνες, μάρκετινγκ, μάνατζμεντ κ.ά. της αγοράς, για να μην παρεξηγούμαστε. Και, φυσικά, το ίδιο ακριβώς δικαίωμα (δλδ της προσαρμογής κττ) απαιτεί να έχει και ο Αμερικανός εκδότης όταν αγοράζει ξένα δικαιώματα. Και, παρότι δεν θέλω να μπω σε συγκεκριμένες λεπτομέρειες, αδυνατείτε πιθανότατα να φανταστείτε το εύρος όλων αυτών των στρογγυλεμάτων, προσαρμογών και μικροαλλαγών που μπορεί να απαιτηθούν. Γι' αυτό σας λέω: παράλληλο σύμπαν.


----------



## Cadmian (Jul 6, 2012)

Μάλλον σχετικά άρθρα ένα και δύο.

Ζαζ, άλλο να το κάνεις με προηγούμενη συνεννόηση, κι άλλο να βάζεις λόγια εκεί που δεν ειπώθηκαν επειδή βολεύει εσένα ή εξυπηρετεί την κυρίαρχη αφήγηση. Υπάρχει και η θεωρία που λέει ότι η μετάφραση αποτελεί εξ ορισμού παρεμβολή στο νόημα του πρωτοτύπου, αλλά μην τα κάνουμε σαλόνι-τραπεζαρία ένα.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 6, 2012)

Ζαζού, κανένα παράλληλο σύμπαν! Θα μπορούσα να σου μιλάω με τις ώρες για τις αλλαγές και τις προσαρμογές που κάνω στα λογοτεχνικά βιβλία που μεταφράζω, προφανώς με τη σύμφωνη γνώμη συγγραφέα, εκδότη, διευθυντή σύνταξης κλπ. Και για να μη νομίζεις ότι μιλάω στο κενό, έχει τύχει να εισηγηθώ ακόμα και την παύση συνεργασίας με αγγλόφωνη συγγραφέα που έγραφε κατ' εξακολούθηση πραγματικές βλακείες σε βιβλία που υποτίθεται ότι η πλοκή διαδραματιζόταν στην Ελλάδα, ή τουλάχιστον να μη μεταφράζονται βιβλία της που υποτίθεται ότι διαδραματίζονται στην Ελλάδα. Και η εισήγηση έγινε δεκτή! Έπειτα, μου έχει ζητηθεί, για παράδειγμα, να κόψω το 20% ενός βιβλίου από το αδιόρθωτο δοκίμιο παράλληλα με τη μετάφραση, επίσης εν γνώσει του συγγραφέα! Και άλλα ων ουκ εστιν αριθμός. Όμως άλλο αυτό και άλλο να _παραποιείς εσκεμμένα το κείμενο_ για να χωρέσει στα μέτρα της δικής σου πολιτικής ηθικής, ή του μέσου όρου ή των ομοϊδεατών σου ή δεν ξέρω τι. Δε νομίζεις;


----------



## SBE (Jul 6, 2012)

Μπέρνι, αν τα βιβλία που εισηγήθηκες να μη μεταφράζονται ήταν αστυνομικά, τότε έκανες μεγάλο καλό στην ελληνόφωνη ανθρωπότητα. 

Πέρα από αυτά, η αρχική μου απάντηση στην ερώτηση του τίτλου έγινε με βάση άλλη ερώτηση από αυτή που κατάλαβαν οι περισσότεροι, είπα απλώς ποιά είναι η πιο ουδέτερη από τις προτεινόμενες. Γενικά θα έλεγα ότι το παράδειγμα του Ζαζ είναι λογικό για βιβλία που δεν είναι πολιτικού περιεχομένου ή ιστορικά κλπ. Αν όμως ήταν μετάφραση είδησης; Η ελληνική υπηρεσία του Μπιμπισί πάντα έκανε προσαρμογή στα ελληνικά δεδομένα. Εννοείται ότι δεν θα παραποιούσε τα λόγια κάποιου, αλλά αν η είδηση έλεγε πχ ότι ο Ερντογάν επισκέπτεται τη ΤΔΒΚ κλπ η μετάφραση θα ήταν "ο Ερντογάν επισκέφτηκε τα κατεχόμενα και είπε: η Τουρκία δίπλα σας, πολίτες της Τουρκοκυπριακής Δημοκρατίας". Το ΡΙΚ ίσως το έλεγε "πολίτες της τουρκοκυπριακής δημοκρατίας, όπως τους χαρακτήρισε".


----------



## LostVerse (Jul 6, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Μα δεν μας καλούν να _τοποθετηθούμε_, να _μεταφράσουμε _μας ζητούν! Η ευθύνη του χαρακτηρισμού ανήκει σ' αυτόν που γράφει, όχι σ' αυτόν που μεταφράζει.



Δεν είναι δεδομένο αυτό. Τυπικά ναι, δεν έχεις καμία δουλειά να τοποθετηθείς, ωστόσο δεν είναι απίθανο να αναγκαστείς να το κάνεις. Σκέψου π.χ. να είσαι συντάκτης σε ειδησεογραφικό πόρταλ στην στήλη κόσμος και να σου έρχεται κάποια είδηση από ένα κρατικό μέσο σε μια χώρα σε κάποια γωνιά του κόσμου όπου επικρατούν αναταραχές. Ακριβώς επειδή θα είναι κρατικό μέσο, θα είναι και μεροληπτικό, άρα κάποια πράγματα που εσένα θα σου κάνουν κρα! ότι δεν στέκουν ή ότι είναι τραβηγμένα πώς θα τα χειριστείς; Πιστά κι αυτολεξεί; Αν ναι, τότε μόλις τοποθετήθηκες, άθελά σου ίσως, αλλά τοποθετήθηκες. Και μαζί με εσένα, κι όλοι όσοι θα σε διαβάσουν, σχηματίζοντας συγκεκριμένη εικόνα. 



bernardina said:


> Προφανώς, λοιπόν, δεν θα έγραφα ποτέ ΠγδΜ ή Σκόπια ή "Μακεδονία" την ΠγδΜ σε ένα βιβλίο που αναφέρεται ως Μακεδονία. Απλώς θα έβαζα υποσημείωση ότι αναφέρεται στην Πρώην Γιουγκοσλαβική Δημοκρατία της Μακεδονίας.



Καταλαβαίνω τη λογική σου, στο δεδομένο περιβάλλον της ελληνικής πραγματικότητας όμως, αυτή η Μακεδονία θα κοβόταν από τον επιμελητή. Αν δεν κοβόταν από τον επιμελητή, θα κοβόταν από τον εκδότη. Κι αν δεν κοβόταν ούτε από τον εκδότη, θα απευθυνόταν σε πολύ συγκεκριμένο και περιορισμένο κοινό. 



bernardina said:


> Ζαζού, δεν υπάρχει ακίνδυνη θεματολογία. Γιατί θεωρείς πιο δεοντολογικό ή θεμιτό, σε ένα οικονομικό βιβλίο, να μεταφράσεις το Macedonia σε "Μακεδονία" ή ΠγδΜ ή Σκόπια αν δεν το έχει κάνει ο συγγραφέας; Το ξαναλέω: το περισσότερο που δικαιούσαι είναι μια υποσημείωση ή κάτι τέτοιο. Αν κάνεις κάτι άλλο, παραποιείς το κείμενο και θα είχε κάθε δίκιο ο συγγραφέας να σε εγκαλέσει γι' αυτό.



Πράγματι, απλά στο συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα, ο συγγραφέας είναι υποχρεωμένος να είναι ενήμερος για το Greece-FYROM-Macedonia naming dispute, εφόσον επιθυμεί το πόνημά του να δημοσιευθεί στα ελληνικά, και προφανώς να δείξει την αντίστοιχη κατανόηση. Σε κάθε άλλη περίπτωση δεν θα ήταν σωστό. 



Palavra said:


> Μα βέβαια! Φαντάζεσαι να μιλάει ξερωγώ ο Ερντογάν και να μιλάει για *ψευδοκράτος*; Θα ήταν σαν να βάζουμε στο στόμα του μια παραδοχή που δεν έχει κάνει.



Εύκολο. Η απόδοση θα ήταν (μιλάει ο Ερντό): «Φίλες και φίλοι, ήρθα σήμερα στην Τούρκικη Δημοκρατία της Βόρειας Κύπρου (σημείωση: Εννοεί τα καταχόμενα) για να συναντήσω τον πρόδρο της χώρας (σημείωση: Εννοεί τον ψευδοπρόεδρο του ψευδοκράτους) και να μιλήσουμε για τις σχέσεις με την Ρωμαίικη Διοίκηση του ελληνοκυπριακού τομέα (σημείωση: Εννοεί την Κυπριακή δημοκρατία)». Εντάξει όχι μ' αυτόν τον ρυθμό κι όχι ΚΑΘΕ φορά που επαναλαμβάνεται κάτι από τα παραπάνω, αλλά you get the picture. 

Εναλλακτικά, απλά δεν θα τον βάλεις να το πει, θα μεταφέρεις την ομιλία ή το μεγαλύτερο μέρος αυτής σε πλάγιο λόγο. Το πώς παρουσιάστηκαν οι περυσινές του δηλώσεις από τα κατεχόμενα είναι ενδεικτικές ως προς αυτό. Όντως δεν μπορείς να τον βάλεις να πει πράγματα που δεν θα έλεγε, αλλά δεν μπορεί να πει σε ελληνικό περιεχόμενο πράγματα μη αποδεκτά από ελληνικό κοινό.



SBE said:


> Αν όμως ήταν μετάφραση είδησης;



Ουσιαστικά αυτό είχα στο μυαλό μου όταν άνοιξα το θέμα, ορμώμενος από την *επικαιρότητα* όταν διαπίστωσα ότι απλά δεν ήξερα πώς να αποκαλέσω την μια αντιμαχόμενη πλευρά στην Συρία. Και εν τέλει θεώρησα το θέμα αυτό μια καλή αφορμή για προβληματισμό, συζήτηση και παράθεση απόψεων. 
Να σημειώσω ότι γενικά η εικόνα που έχει διαμορφωθεί για την συγκεκριμένη χώρα από τα ελληνικά ΜΜΕ σε γενικές γραμμές είναι κατά του καθεστώτος Ασάντ, μια διαμόρφωση που αντικατοπτρίζεται σαφώς και στην ειδησεογραφία τόσο ως προς την επιλογή των ειδήσεων, όσο και ως προς το πώς παρουσιάζονται. Δικαίως ή αδίκως, δεν έχει σημασία επί του παρόντος.


----------



## nickel (Jul 6, 2012)

Τώρα μπόρεσα να διαβάσω το νήμα. Πρόκειται για λυμένα θέματα, ιδιαίτερα σε χώρες όπου υπάρχει ελευθερία του λόγου. Όταν μεταφράζουμε δηλώσεις και επίσημα έγγραφα, δεν αλλάζουμε ούτε απόστροφο. Όταν κάποιος λέει «βρομο-Έλληνες», εμείς θα πρέπει να μεταφράζουμε «βρομο-Έλληνες» — τόσο απλό. Δεν είναι ευθύνη του μεταφραστή να αποτρέψει τον πόλεμο.

Όταν μεταφράζουμε είδηση πρακτορείου για τα γεγονότα στη Συρία, οι χαρακτηρισμοί αφορούν το πρακτορείο. Δεν θα αλλάξει ο μεταφραστής την πολιτική του πρακτορείου ή τη φρασεολογία των ανταποκριτών. Οι ειδήσεις και η ορολογία τους αφορούν τον συντάκτη τους. Υποχρέωση του μεταφραστή είναι να τα αποδώσει με κάθε ακρίβεια.

Μια παραχώρηση που γίνεται στα ακουστικά μέσα (ραδιόφωνο και τηλεόραση), όπου δεν βλέπουμε τα εισαγωγικά των δηλώσεων, είναι να προσθέσει ο εκφωνητής δίπλα σε κάποιον προκλητικό χαρακτηρισμό κάτι που θα θυμίσει στους ακροατές ότι η διατύπωση ανήκει στη δήλωση (π.χ. «όπως είπε η κυρία Λαγκάρντ»).

Για το χειρισμό των «κατεχόμενων» και της FYROM μπορούμε να κάνουμε ειδικότερη συζήτηση τού τι συμβαίνει ανά περίπτωση.


----------



## crystal (Jul 7, 2012)

Νομίζω πως επί της ουσίας δεν διαφωνεί κανείς με κανέναν, απλώς ο καθένας καταθέτει διαφορετικές περιπτώσεις, οι οποίες αναγκαστικά χρειάζονται διαφορετική προσέγγιση. Ο βασικός διαχωρισμός είναι αν μεταφράζουμε ή γράφουμε δικό μας κείμενο, κι έχω την αίσθηση ότι ο LostVerse αναφέρεται περισσότερο στο δεύτερο.

Τώρα, αν μεταφράζουμε, για τη δική μου λογική βασικό κριτήριο είναι ο στόχος του συγγραφέα.

Τα εύκολα και αυτονόητα πρώτα: καταναλωτικά προϊόντα. Πολιτικός παράγοντας: μηδέν. Αν μεταφράζεις ένα navigator κι έχεις μια λίστα με τις χώρες για τις οποίες διατίθενται χάρτες, το Macedonia θα το κάνεις ΠΓΔΜ χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη. Δεν θέλουν να κάνουν πολιτική δήλωση οι άνθρωποι, μαραφέτια θέλουν να πουλήσουν, δεν φταίνε αυτοί που στη χώρα τους το λένε έτσι αυτό το κράτος, καθήκον σου είναι μεταξύ άλλων να κάνεις το προϊόν ελκυστικό στην ελληνική αγορά. Μοναδική εξαίρεση είναι αν σου ζητήσουν οι ίδιοι να κάνεις κάτι συγκεκριμένο: μου έχει τύχει πελάτης, γνωστή πολυεθνική στον χώρο του ΙΤ, που μαζί με κάθε έργο στέλνει και μια λίστα με τις απαιτούμενες μεταφράσεις συγκεκριμένων "προβληματικών" ονομασιών διάφορων περιοχών του διεθνούς χάρτη.

Μ' αυτήν τη λογική, καταλαβαίνω αυτό που λέει ο Ζαζ για τα βιβλία, και πάλι ανάλογα με τις προθέσεις του συγγραφέα και τον σκοπό που εξυπηρετεί η λέξη μέσα στο κείμενο. Αν μεταφράζεις λογοτεχνία κι ο ήρωας αναπολεί τα νιάτα του κι εκείνο το καλοκαίρι που έκανε ιντερέιλ και το τρένο χάλασε στο Macedonia κι έψαχναν κατάλυμα για τη νύχτα μπλα μπλα μπλα, θα το κάνεις "Μακεδονία"; Εφόσον η αναφορά είναι trifling, εφόσον είναι φανερό ότι ο συγγραφέας δεν ήθελε να κάνει κάποιο statement χρησιμοποιώντας αυτό το όνομα, αλλά απλούστατα χρησιμοποίησε τη λέξη που χρησιμοποιούν ευρέως στη γλώσσα και στη χώρα του, γιατί τίθεται ζήτημα ηθικής; Αντίστροφα: αν ο ήρωας είναι δημοσιογράφος που καταφτάνει στη Μεσόγειο για να καλύψει την Αραβική Άνοιξη, προφανώς και θα αποδώσεις με ακρίβεια τους χαρακτηρισμούς “διαδηλωτής”, “επαναστάτης”, “τρομοκράτης” , “αντάρτης”, “ήρωας” ή οτιδήποτε άλλο χρησιμοποιεί το κάθε πρόσωπο, επειδή εκεί ναι, έχουν σημασία και βάρος. Και κατά τη γνώμη μου δεν χρειάζεται καν να βάλεις υποσημείωση για οτιδήποτε.

Αυτό που θέλω να πω (και με εξαίρεση τις περιπτώσεις που αναφέρθηκαν πιο πάνω, δηλαδή ιστορικά/πολιτικά/κοινωνικά κλπ. όπου είναι ευνόητο πως δεν αλλάζεις τίποτα και πουθενά), είναι ότι αυτές τις λέξεις που μας απασχολούν σ’ αυτό το νήμα εγώ τις αντιλαμβάνομαι σαν όλες τις υπόλοιπες “χρωματισμένες” λέξεις και εκφράσεις που μας βοηθούν να αποδώσουμε το πνεύμα του πρωτοτύπου· και οι αποφάσεις που παίρνουμε μπροστά τους, μου φαίνονται ίδιες με τις αποφάσεις που παίρνουμε όταν αποφασίζουμε αν θα κρατήσουμε ή θα πετάξουμε μια πολιτισμική αναφορά. Η “πολιτικοποιημένη” λέξη έχει την ίδια λειτουργία με τη λαϊκή λέξη που θα βάλεις στο στόμα ενός εργάτη, επειδή αυτόματα χαρακτηρίζει αυτόν που την εκφέρει. Κι η απόφασή σου να την προσαρμόσεις ή όχι, έχει τα ίδια κριτήρια με την απόφαση αν θα κάνεις τα pancakes τηγανίτες. Αναζητάς τον σκοπό του συγγραφέα: το ήθελε; το έκανε επίτηδες; είναι σημαντικό; εξυπηρετεί κάτι; Κι επειδή η πολιτική ορθότητα μας κάνει όλους λίγο νευρικούς, αν δεν είσαι σίγουρος και δεν θες να το πάρεις πάνω σου, τον ρωτάς κι έχεις το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο.


----------



## Themis (Jul 7, 2012)

Στο πρώτο ποστ μου είχα υπογραμμίσει τη λέξη "αποδίδει", επειδή υποψιάστηκα ότι ο LostVerse μπορεί στην πραγματικότητα να μη μιλάει για μετάφραση ενώ το σχόλιό μου επικεντρώθηκε μόνο στη μετάφραση. Κάτι ανάλογο προκύπτει και από τις προσαρμογές που αναφέρει ο Ζάζουλας ή από τη σιγουριά ότι κάτι θα κοπεί από τον επιμελητή ή τον εκδότη. Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να διαχωρίζουμε την καθαρά μεταφραστική επιλογή από την εκδοτική ή πολιτική επιλογή ή την εντολή του εργοδότη, γιατί αλλιώς δεν βγάζουμε άκρη. Είναι π.χ. εντελώς άστοχο κατά τη γνώμη μου που ο ομιλητής στο βιντεάκι που παρέθεσε ο Ζαζ θέτει θέμα "μεταφραστικής ηθικής" όταν μιλάει για τις ανακοινώσεις του Γραφείου Τύπου (ή όπως αλλιώς λέγεται) της κυπριακής κυβέρνησης. Και είναι αντίθετα εύστοχη η παρατήρησή του ότι η υπερβολική προσαρμογή της ειδησεογραφίας στο "εθνικώς ορθόν" λειτουργεί σαν υπνωτικό. Αλλά, επαναλαμβάνω, αυτά δεν τα θεωρώ _μεταφραστικό _θέμα ούτε ζήτημα _μεταφραστικής _ηθικής.

Νομίζω λοιπόν ότι η Κρύσταλ έχει δίκιο: αν ορίζαμε εξαρχής με σαφήνεια για ποιο πράγμα μιλάμε, μάλλον δεν θα υπήρχαν διαφωνίες. Νομίζω επίσης ότι τα εύστοχα παραδείγματά της μας υπενθυμίζουν αμφιλεγόμενες περιπτώσεις που, από καθαρά μεταφραστική άποψη, κρίνονται σε καθοριστικό βαθμό από την πρόθεση του συγγραφέα και από την επιδίωξη της ισοδυναμίας (δεν είναι ωραίο πράγμα για κάτι που ακούγεται εντελώς φυσικό στον αναγνώστη του πρωτοτύπου να επιζητούμε μια κυριολεξία που θα κάνει τον έλληνα αναγνώστη να ξύνει το κεφάλι του απορημένος ή να βάζει στο μυαλό του άσχετα πράγματα - εκτός αν υπάρχει σοβαρός λόγος μέσα στο κείμενο, οπότε και πάλι προσπαθούμε να περισώσουμε τη λειτουργική αυτοδυναμία με όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερη βαβούρα). Και βέβαια αυτό δεν ισχύει μόνο για πολιτικώς ευαίσθητα θέματα.

_Έδιτ:_ Ξέχασα να αναφέρω κάτι που για μένα _δεν _είναι μεταφραστικό θέμα. Θεωρώ πολύ καλή την πρόταση "αντικαθεστωτικοί" της SBE για την περίπτωση που ανέφερε ο LostVerse.


----------



## LostVerse (Jul 8, 2012)

Costas said:


> Μόνο το "συγνώμη, τα θαλάσσωσα" θα είχε κάποια αξία.



Αληθώς, αλλά όμως είναι λίγο δύσκολο σ' αυτές τις περιπτώσεις. Τα λίγα λεπτά δημοσιότητας συνήθως πάνε πακέτο με ένα ωραίο καλάμι. Κι όσο πιο πολλή η δημοσιότητα ή το πρεστίζ ή το προσωπείο αυθεντίας που (νομίζει ότι) έχει ο/η συγγραφέας, τόσο λιγότερο πιθανό να τσαλακώσει οικειοθελώς αυτό το πρεστίζ παραδεχόμενος/η ότι τα θαλάσσωσε, έκανε λάθος, whatever. Λέγεται ανθρώπινη ματαιοδοξία. Αυτός είναι ο λόγος που οι φορές που διάφορα ΜΜΕ, ή μεγαλοδημοσιογράφοι ή πολιτικοί αναγνωρίζουν τα λάθη τους μετριούνται στα δάχτυλα. Απόδειξη μεταξύ άλλων, όλα αυτά τα hoax που αναδημοσιεύονται ως ειδήσεις, αλλά δεν καταβαίνουν ποτέ, ακόμα και αν τους στείλεις καραμπινάτο σύνδεσμο από το snopes. 

Φυσικά δεν ξέρω την συγκεκριμένη συγγραφέα, μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος ειδικότερα, γενικότερα όμως αυτό είναι ο κανόνας, δυστυχώς.



Costas said:


> Δεν διαφωνώ, ή μάλλον συμφωνώ, αλλά θα τα ονόμαζα όλα αυτά "στρεβλώσεις ή υπερβολές". Βέβαια δεν κατέχω τη ζυγαριά της σωστής δόσης. Όσον αφορά το ΑΜΕΑ, είναι τραγικό. Και κατ' αρχήν είναι και δείγμα μεταφραστικού ραγιαδισμού, το ότι το person μεταφράστηκε άτομο, με αποτέλεσμα το ανθρώπινο ον που δηλώνεται με αυτή τη "λέξη" να είναι γένους...ουδετέρου! Ας λέγαν τουλάχιστον _ο_ ΑΜΕΑ, ο ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ με αναπηρία, διάολε! Ακούς εκεί _τα_ ΑΜΕΑ, λες και είναι τίποτα ζώα!...Αλλά γι' αυτό δεν φταίει τόσο η πολιτική ορθότητα όσο ο ραγιαδισμός μας.





bernardina said:


> Για μένα είναι από τα πιο καταπιεστικά και εκνευριστικά πράγματα, όχι προφανώς το να σκέφτομαι πριν μιλήσω -κάτι τέτοιο θα ήταν καθαρή ηλιθιότητα, αφού όλοι αυτολογοκρινόμαστε ως ένα βαθμό, για ευνόητους λόγους- αλλά το να τρέμω μια λέξη, από φόβο μήπως προσβληθεί κάποιος. Μα αν ο στόχος μου ΔΕΝ είναι να τον προσβάλω, τι σημασία έχει αν θα τον πω ανάπηρο ή ΑΜΕΑ; Και είναι λέξη το ΑΜΕΑ, για όνομα;!



Δεν συμφωνώ με την προσέγγισή σας, έχει τύχει να γνωριστώ με πάρα πολλά ΑΜΕΑ σε διάφορες περιστάσεις, σε καμία περίπτωση δεν κατάλαβα ότι προσβάλλοναι από την συγκεκριμένη λέξη ότι ότι θεωρούν ότι είναι υποτιμητική, ή ότι δείχνει μεταφραστικό ραγαδισμό ή whatever. Η ελληνική κοινότητα αμεα να είστε βέβαιοι ότι έχει πολύ πιο σοβαρά προβλήματα από αυτό, ακόμα κι αν το θεωρήσουμε ως τέτοιο.

BTW, AMEA = _άτομο με αναπηρία_, πλέον.


----------



## LostVerse (Jul 8, 2012)

nickel said:


> Τώρα μπόρεσα να διαβάσω το νήμα. Πρόκειται για λυμένα θέματα, ιδιαίτερα σε χώρες όπου υπάρχει ελευθερία του λόγου.



Αν επρόκειτο για θέματα λυμένα, μάλλον δεν θα κάναμε όλη αυτή τη συζήτηση. 



> Όταν μεταφράζουμε δηλώσεις και επίσημα έγγραφα, δεν αλλάζουμε ούτε απόστροφο. Όταν κάποιος λέει «βρομο-Έλληνες», εμείς θα πρέπει να μεταφράζουμε «βρομο-Έλληνες» — τόσο απλό. Δεν είναι ευθύνη του μεταφραστή να αποτρέψει τον πόλεμο.
> 
> Όταν μεταφράζουμε είδηση πρακτορείου για τα γεγονότα στη Συρία, οι χαρακτηρισμοί αφορούν το πρακτορείο. Δεν θα αλλάξει ο μεταφραστής την πολιτική του πρακτορείου ή τη φρασεολογία των ανταποκριτών. Οι ειδήσεις και η ορολογία τους αφορούν τον συντάκτη τους. Υποχρέωση του μεταφραστή είναι να τα αποδώσει με κάθε ακρίβεια.
> 
> ...



Δεν διαφωνώ με τίποτα από αυτά. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι ανήκουν στην σφαίρα του ιδεατού (ή παράλληλου σύμπαντος κατά τον ζαζούλα). Στην πράξη, δεν υπάρχει μεταφραστής που να ακολουθεί τα παραπάνω και να μην επεμβαίνει στην μετάφραση και συνήθως όχι λόγω των όποιων πολιτικών, κοινωνικών, whatever πεποιθήσεών του, αλλά του εργοδότη του. Εκτός αν είναι freelancer κι απόλυτα αυτόνομος με όσα καλά και κακά αυτό συνεπάγεται. 



crystal said:


> Και κατά τη γνώμη μου δεν χρειάζεται καν να βάλεις υποσημείωση για οτιδήποτε.



Μερικές φορές είναι σπαστικό, σου δίνει ασφάλεια όμως.



> Κι επειδή η πολιτική ορθότητα μας κάνει όλους λίγο νευρικούς, αν δεν είσαι σίγουρος και δεν θες να το πάρεις πάνω σου, τον ρωτάς κι έχεις το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο.



Δυστυχώς δεν είναι όλες τις φορές εφικτό. Φαντάσου μια είδηση με πηγή το irna ή το kcna ή γενικώς κάποιο biased μέσο. Πιστεύεις ότι αν τους ρωτήσεις θα πάρεις ειλικρινή απάντηση ως προς το τι συμβαίνει ή ως προς τι και πώς θέλουν να μεταφέρεις; Στην δεύτερη περίπτωση γίνεσαι άμισθος υπάλληλός τους. 



Themis said:


> _Έδιτ:_ Ξέχασα να αναφέρω κάτι που για μένα _δεν _είναι μεταφραστικό θέμα. Θεωρώ πολύ καλή την πρόταση "αντικαθεστωτικοί" της SBE για την περίπτωση που ανέφερε ο LostVerse.


 
Ναι, το «αντικαθεστωτικός» είναι ευρύτερο umbrella term περιλαμβάνοντας πρακτικά οποιονδήποτε εναντιώνεται στην κυβέρνηση, από επαναστάτες μέχρι τρομοκράτες. 

ΥΓ Σήμερα το ΡΚΚ έβαλε μια βόμβα σε μια σιδηροδρομική γραμμή κι ανατίναξε μια εμπορική αμαξοστοιχία. Καλή περίπτωση: ναι μεν πρόκειται για τρομοκρατική οργάνωση, αλλά το συγκεκριμένο ψυχρά και ρεαλιστικά δεν μπορεί (εύκολα) να χαρακτηριστεί τρομοκρατικό χτύπημα, εφόσον δεν στόχευε σε άμαχο πληθυσμό (σε αντίθεση με άλλα). Άρα; Βομβιστική επίθεση, τρομοκρατικό χτύπημα ή επαναστατική δράση; Γενικά σε *ελληνικά μέσα* έχει επιλεγεί το πρώτο. Το ελληνικό TRT κάνει λόγο αποκλειστικά για *τρομοκράτες* με θύματα μάρτυρες. Ενδιαφέρον έχει και το λεξιλόγιο που χρησιμοποιεί το *ΡΚΚ* που κάνει λόγο για δυνάμεις κατοχής (occupier* forces).


----------



## LostVerse (Jul 13, 2012)

Βρίσκω εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρουσα την *εξής είδηση*, όπου επικρατεί ένας μικρός αχταρμάς. Έτσι λοιπόν: Η Χάμα είναι επαναστατημένη περιοχή, όσοι συμμετέχουν στην επανάσταση όμως είναι αντάρτες. Το καθεστώς Ασάντ, εκτός από πολιτοφύλακες, έχει ρίξει στη μάχη και «φιλοκυβερνητικές ομάδες Αλαουιτών» που όμως αργότερα εξελίσσονται σε «μαχητές της σέκτας των Αλαουιτών», η δε κρατική τηλεόραση θεωρεί τους αντικαθεστωτικούς ως «οπλισμένες τρομοκρατικές ομάδες». Η Ρωσία πάλι τους θεωρεί «συριακή αντιπολίτευση» κι όχι τρομοκράτες ή έστω αντάρτες (σ.σ. αν και είναι γνωστό ότι είναι από τις λίγες χώρες που παρέχει απεριόριστη στήριξη κάθε είδους στον Ασάντ), ενώ στη Χάμα υπάρχει ξεχωριστή αρχή, «επαναστατική Ηγεσία του Συμβουλίου της Χάμα».

Και το καλύτερο: «Ακτιβιστές της αντιπολίτευσης». Τι ωραίος ευφημισμός για φανατικούς θρησκόληπτους (οποιασδήποτε πλευράς), ε;

Σίγουρα δεν θέλω να κρίνω χωρίς να ξέρω το πρωτότυπο, αλλά πιστεύω είναι μια καλή ενδεικτική περίπτωση του πόσο δύσκολο μπορεί να είναι να βγάλεις άκρη με πολλαπλούς και συχνά αντικρουόμενους χαρακτηρισμούς, ειδικά όταν τα γεγονότα τρέχουν κι οι λίγες πρωτογενείς πηγές είναι στην πλειοψηφία τους biased.


----------



## nickel (Jul 13, 2012)

Συχνά το πρόβλημα πρέπει να αποδοθεί στην πολιτική του ξαναγραψίματος άρθρων (όταν μια εφημερίδα δεν έχει δικαιώματα) ή στη σύνθεση ειδήσεων από διαφορετικές πηγές. Εδώ η συγκεκριμένη είδηση αναφέρει ότι κάποιος έκανε επιμέλεια. Θα πρέπει να βρει κανείς τα πρωτότυπα κείμενα των πρακτορείων για να κρίνει αν έγινε σωστά η σύνθεση.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 14, 2012)

Παλιότερη συζήτησή μας όπου ανοίχτηκε και το θέμα της μετάφρασης ονομασιών κρατών: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...εϋ-Σύδνεϋ-ή-Σίδνεϊ&p=2900&viewfull=1#post2900.


----------



## LostVerse (Oct 16, 2012)

Διαβάζω ότι το CNN άρχισε τελευταία να αναφέρεται στο ΡΚΚ ως rebels αντί για terrorists όπως συνήθιζε, πράγμα που υποτίθεται ότι ερμηνεύεται ως μια δήθεν αλλαγή στάσης των αμερικανικών ΜΜΕ απέναντι στην Τουρκία. Αν και όντως για τα μέτρα της Τουρκίας κάτι τέτοιο συνιστά σκάνδαλο, στην σελίδα του CNN βρίσκει κανείς πλήθος αναφορές στο ΡΚΚ με την λέξη rebels και σε πολύ παλαιότερες χρονολογίες.


----------



## Earion (Oct 17, 2012)

Πώς θα μεταφράζαμε το rebels ελληνικά;


----------



## Palavra (Oct 17, 2012)

Αν δεν θέλουμε να τους πούμε _επαναστάτες_, τότε ίσως _εξεγερθέντες_;


----------



## bernardina (Oct 17, 2012)

Αντάρτες δεν σου κάνει;


----------



## Earion (Oct 17, 2012)

Η ερώτησή μου δεν είναι ευκαιριακή. Την αντιμετωπίζω μάλιστα ως πρόβλημα αυτόν τον καιρό, και γι' αυτό παρακαλώ δώστε μου τη γνώμη σας.

Το _αντάρτες_ δεν κάνει, γιατί με τη λέξη «αντάρτης» δηλώνουμε ένα είδος πολεμιστή. Το να είσαι αντάρτης είναι ο τρόπος με τον οποίο πολεμάς. Η αντιστοιχία είναι *αντάρτης = guerrilla*. Ο αντάρτης είναι εξ ορισμού το αντίθετο του «τακτικού», του «συμβατικού» στρατιώτη. Αυτό δε λέει όμως τίποτα για την πολιτική ή πολιτειακή τοποθέτησή του, τη σχέση του με τον αντίπαλο που έχει κρατική υπόσταση. Αυτό ακριβώς επιδιώκει να δηλώσει η λέξη rebel. Rebel είναι κανείς ως προς τον αντίπαλο, την κατεστημένη αντίπαλη κρατική εξουσία. Υπόψη δε ότι οι rebels μπορεί να μάχονται ως «αντάρτες» (guerrillas), αλλά μπορεί και να επιλέξουν να μετασχηματιστούν σε τακτικό στρατό. Μπορεί μάλιστα να επιδιώξουν να συστήσουν εναλλακτική εξουσία, εναλλακτικό κράτος, αντίπαλο του κατεστημένου, εναντίον του οποίου έχουν εξεγερθεί, με όλους τους θεσμούς, να έχουν δηλαδή rebel κυβέρνηση, rebel δικαιοσύνη, rebel αστυνομία, στρατολογία, νοσοκομεία και άλλα τέτοια.

Ούτε το «επαναστάτες» κάνει. Οι επαναστάτες λέγονται revolutionaries. Και μπορεί για διάφορους λόγους να μην ταιριάζει ή να μη θέλει ο συγγραφέας να τους πει revolutionaries. Το «εξεγερμένοι» πάλι είναι κάπως δύσκαμπτο. Θα πούμε «υπουργός δικαιοσύνης των εξεγερμένων»; Οι εφημερίδες, ο τύπος, η προπαγάνδα των εξεγερμένων;

Μπορεί να βρεθούμε μπροστά σε αυτή τη φράση: At first the rebel army used guerrilla tactics, but then chose to transform itself to regular army.

Το rebels δεν είναι καταρχήν απαξιωτικό. Για να σας δώσω ένα παράδειγμα από την ιστορία, rebels αποκαλούνται από την αμερικανική ιστοριογραφία οι Νότιοι στον Αμερικανικό Εμφύλιο (ως δείγμα ότι οι νικητές Βόρειοι δεν θέλουν να τους ταπεινώσουν).


----------



## nickel (Oct 17, 2012)

Όπως το _guerrilla_ είναι υποκοριστικό τού _guerra_, έτσι και ο _rebel_ έχει μέσα του τον πόλεμο (_bellum_). 
Οι _rebels_ είναι οι άτακτοι επαναστατημένοι και ό,τι φτιάχνουν (στράτευμα, δικαιοσύνη) είναι αντάρτικο μέχρι να κερδίσουν την εξουσία. Μπορεί να μην είναι τακτικός ο στρατός των άτακτων ανταρτών αλλά μπορεί να είναι... εύτακτος. Γενικώς έχω ανακαλύψει ότι το _αντάρτης_ λύνει τα περισσότερα προβλήματα.

(DISCLAIMER: Αν τα παραπάνω δεν βγάζουν νόημα, έχω δικαιολογίες.)


----------



## rogne (Oct 17, 2012)

Εαρίωνα, δεν είναι πάντα τόσο σαφής η έννοια του "αντάρτη" όσο την περιγράφεις εντός στρατιωτικών συμφραζομένων. Συχνά χρησιμοποιούνται όροι όπως "αντάρτικοι στρατοί" ή "στρατοί ανταρτών", όχι με την τεχνική στρατιωτική έννοια (δεν κάνουν δηλαδή απαραιτήτως ανταρτοπόλεμο), αλλά με την έννοια του... _rebel_, γιατί κατά τα λοιπά πρόκειται για τακτικούς στρατούς. 

Εγώ θα προτιμούσα το "εξεγερμένοι", αλλά δεν αποκλείω καθόλου να ταιριάζει καλύτερα το "αντάρτες" ή και το "επαναστατημένοι". Αν τώρα το πρωτότυπο χρησιμοποιεί και τα τρία, και μάλιστα όχι ως συνώνυμα, αλλά θέλοντας να τα διακρίνει με κάποιον τρόπο, προφανώς έμπλεξες από μία άποψη, ξέμπλεξες από μία άλλη: εφόσον οι "αντάρτες" και οι "επαναστάτες" έχουν δικούς τους όρους, δεν σου μένει παρά το "εξεγερμένοι" (ή "επαναστατημένοι", αν και προσωπικά ρέπω προς τους "εξεγερμένους"). 

Όσο για τη χρήση του επιθέτου, όντως, "αστυνομία (δικαιοσύνη κλπ.) των εξεγερμένων" δεν μοιάζει πολύ σόι (χωρίς πάντως να αποκλείεται κιόλας η περίφραση). Εν πάση περιπτώσει, αυτό μπορεί να γίνει "επαναστατική αστυνομία (δικαιοσύνη κλπ.)", ενώ θα συνεχίζεις να χρησιμοποιείς ως ουσιαστικό το "εξεγερμένοι": και μόνο η βούληση των "εξεγερμένων" να συγκροτήσουν τέτοιους θεσμούς σαν να ήταν ήδη καθεστώς ίσως να της άξιζε την απόδοση "επαναστατικός, -ή, -ό". 

Αυτοσχεδιάζω τώρα, αλλά το έχω συναντήσει κι εγώ το πρόβλημα και κάπως έτσι το χειρίστηκα. Μπορεί όμως να μην είναι καθόλου σαν τη δική μου η δική σου περίπτωση, οπότε ενδέχεται μάλλον να σε μπερδεύω παρά να σε βοηθάω...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 17, 2012)

Ο ρέμπελος είναι παρωχημένη απόδοση, κατά το ΛΚΝ τουλάχιστον.


----------



## Themis (Oct 17, 2012)

Καλά τα λέει ο Rogne. Με είχε κι εμένα κάποτε προβληματίσει πολύ το rebel army και είχα καταλήξει στο "αντάρτικος στρατός". Έχουμε λοιπόν (κατά περίπτωση) τα εξεγερμένος/ αντάρτης/ επαναστατημένος. Κι ας μας βρίσκεται κάπου και το "στασιαστής", που νομίζω ότι μπορεί να ταιριάξει σε τρεις περιπτώσεις: 1) σε κακόσημη χρήση από τους αντιπάλους, 2) σε στρατιωτική ανταρσία, 3) σε τοπική/ αποσχιστική ανταρσία.


----------



## rogne (Oct 17, 2012)

Να προσθέσω ότι, ακόμα και στο επίπεδο της στρατιωτικής στρατηγικής/τακτικής, μοιάζει κάπως αναχρονιστική η διάκριση ανταρτών/τακτικού στρατού, μιας και έχει αλλάξει εδώ και καιρό ο χαρακτήρας του πολέμου (ο Καρλ Σμιτ δεν έλεγε ήδη ότι όλοι ανταρτοπόλεμο κάνουν πια;...) Κι έτσι επιστρέφουμε ίσως στον nickel:



nickel said:


> Γενικώς έχω ανακαλύψει ότι το αντάρτης λύνει τα περισσότερα προβλήματα.


----------



## Earion (Oct 18, 2012)

Μπράβο Θέμη. Το *στασιαστής *μου φαίνεται το καλύτερο απ' όλα. Στασιαστές ήταν οι Νότιοι ως προς την ομοσπονδία των Ηνωμένων Πολιτειών της Αμερικής. Και δεν ήταν διόλου αντάρτες (guerrillas). Θα προσβάλλονταν αν τους το έλεγε κανείς· στα δικά τους μάτια ήταν η επιτομή των τέλειων gentlemen.


----------



## nickel (Oct 18, 2012)

Ναι, για τους Νότιους ταιριάζει το πιο καθωσπρέπει _στασιαστές_. Αλλά καλύτερα να πεις ότι οι Βόρειοι ήθελαν να συντρίψουν την _ανταρσία_ του Νότου.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 18, 2012)

Εαρίωνα, για το αντάρτης δεν επιμένω, αφού μόνο εσύ ξέρεις τι ταιριάζει καλύτερα στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση που έχεις στα χέρια σου. Όμως τόσο εγώ όσο και άλλοι πιστεύουμε ότι δεν είναι μια τόσο απλή και μονοδιάστατη λέξη όσο την... κατηγορείς. 

Και επαναλαμβάνω, δεν επιμένω ότι πρέπει να τη χρησιμοποιήσεις σώνει και καλά.


----------



## Earion (Oct 18, 2012)

Θα αναγκαστώ να επαναλάβω, για να γίνω πιο κατανοητός. Με το «αντάρτης» μεταφράζετε δύο όρους: το guerrilla και το rebel, που αφενός δεν δηλώνουν το ίδιο πράγμα, και αφετέρου μας εγκλωβίζουν όταν βρισκόμαστε μπροστά στη φράση

At first the rebel army used guerrilla tactics, but then chose to transform itself to regular army.

Γι΄αυτό προκρίνω το *στασιαστές *του Θέμη.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 18, 2012)

Δοκιμές

Στην αρχή οι αντάρτες δρούσαν ως στρατός ατάκτων, κατόπιν όμως επέλεξαν να μετασχηματιστούν σε τακτικό στρατό.
Αρχικά οι εξεγερμένοι χρησιμοποιούσαν τακτικές αντάρτικου, κατόπιν όμως αποφάσισαν να...
Σε πρώτη φάση οι στασιαστές-
Στην αρχή οι επαναστατημένοι-


----------



## LostVerse (Oct 19, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ο ρέμπελος είναι παρωχημένη απόδοση, κατά το ΛΚΝ τουλάχιστον.



Από εκεί που κατάγομαι χρησιμοποιείται ακόμα, αλλά όχι για να περιγράψει τόσο αντάρτες, όσο ατίθασα νειάτα π.χ. «πήρε το μηχανάκι κι έφυγε χωρίς να πει τιποτα, πάει, έγινε ρέμπελος/ρεμπέλεψε κι αυτός.»


----------

